# Wrapped Chevy



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Our Connecticut guys had this Chevy wrapped today.

The truck was blue last night.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks nice :thumbsup:

Now there seems a good idea... putting the Twitter logo's etc on the truck too :yes:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks nice, except that it doesn't look like a wrap (unless you left a lot of white space on the wrap).


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

persnickety :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You could of had it painted for less money.


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> You could of had it painted for less money.


$4800 to paint. $3000 to wrap.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice wrap dude. Just cuz you didn't totally "wrap" your ride doesn't make it less effective. Looks good.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks great! Is it a sales ride or do they work out of it?


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Looks great! Is it a sales ride or do they work out of it?


Tow vehicle for our trailers. 14x6 enclosed tandem axle.


----------

